# Spectra ply use



## kweinert (Dec 1, 2018)

This isn't actually spectraply and off hand I don't remember what wood it was but I thought it was an interesting use of that type of product.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 1, 2018)

I've seen these at a local Kroger grocery store recently. Pakka Wood is resin impregnated veneers (often birch) put under high pressure. Makes it more heat and water resistant.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2018)

Could be colorwood too. If it's really light in weight.


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 2, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Could be colorwood too. If it's really light in weight.



The Pakka wood utensils I saw (also see label on Ken's utensil above) were surprisingly heavy because the material is both resin impregnated and compressed. Seems Pakkawood used to be made by a company in Massachusetts, but it's most likely coming from China now.

FWIW, here's a set of similar utensils on Amazon: Exotic Pakkawood 6-Piece Kitchen Utensil Set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2018)

I did not see the label.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey, I even said I didn't remember the wood and I took the picture with the label in it.

Yes, it's very heavy. Not that you're going to gain muscles lifting it but it's definitely not lightweight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 3, 2018)

Dymalux and webbwood are heavy competed to spectraply


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 3, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I did not see the label.



Your guess was as a good since a few online sources have stated Pakkawood is also sold as Staminawood, Colorwood, Dymondwood & Compreg. If Colorwood is light then maybe these aren't all the same product.

Ref: https://www.hunker.com/12003642/what-is-pakkawood​
Anyway, I started researching this product recently as a more durable substitute for Spectraply, but have been unable to find a good US source for buying woodturning size blocks. I suppose alibaba.com might be a good source for blocks if someone doesn't mind buying in large quantities.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 3, 2018)

Cousineau sells spectraply and dymalux and webbwood sells some good material.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 3, 2018)

You might try taking a look at WebbWood: https://www.webbwood.com/qshop.php?PH/square/0/0 That link is to their high density phenolic 13" long blocks. They have (or can create) these from 3/4" to 2 3/4" square.

The 2.75" Phenolic High Density is about $50 for a 13" length. They also have a low density and a high density without phenolic.

Just in case you hadn't run across them yet. And I don't have any idea how prices compare.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 3, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Cousineau sells spectraply and dymalux and webbwood sells some good material.


The only problem with cousineau is that it may be a month before it ships. Even the I stock stuff has taken a week or two to ship.


----------

